# UK-M - Forum Politics and Making Changes



## Lorian

I'm aware that there's a few people who aren't happy with certain aspects of UK-M.

As I stated in the Mod Suggestions thread, involving everyone in decisions concerning UK-M is something I am keen to have as the norm rather than the odd occasion.

There are however right ways and wrong ways to go about affecting change.

Nothing good ever comes from arguing board politics on the open forum. If you are not happy with any aspect of UK-M then it should be directed to me. PM's to me are just that - Private Messages and I do take all feedback onboard, especially when it may be negative.

I appreciate that for those caught up in an issue it may appear black and white but from my perspective that is rarely the case. There are many considerations which need to be taken into account, including listening to what other people want.

If you have feedback - tell me, either on this thread or via PM.

Yes I may sit in the Admin chair, and yes there is a group of Mods who run the board but ultimately this forum belongs to the members. It is a community and, as with any large group of people, there will be disagreements of opinion. The forum will never be 100% perfect - that's an impossible aspiration. It is the huge diversity of people on this site which enable it to offer such a wide and varied perspective across all topics, it's what makes the board interesting.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Personally I think the forums better than its been in a very long time so all credit to the mods at the moment - an you know me mate - never scared to speak up about things


----------



## twinkletoes

i think this sites great always helps me and never had a problem and personally think that diferent points of view make sites like this as everyone do things different think different ways and so on..

everyones doing a good job with the site.


----------



## MRSTRONG

very good point lorian and post i do however think that sometimes a noise has to be made or things can seem to go unnoticed or at least thats sometimes how it seems .

i like this board and 99% of the time it runs smooth with little upset .

pm`s shall be used in future .

can i say in general the mod team is good however MOD is not spelt GOD we are all here because we want to be .....


----------



## Milky

I think the forum runs pretty well as a whole and the trolls etc are quickly weeded out.

No one is perfect, things are done and said in the heat of the moment that maybe shouldnt be. Perhaps the last couple of days can be a lesson to us all IMO as to how to deal with things.


----------



## Marshan

Love this forum...and very happy with the way its set up and run. Everyone helpful and polite to each other and opinions no matter how differing they are tend to be respected and the occasional apology too when someone oversteps the mark which is a rarity on most sites..considering most of the fellas here are meaty larger than average blokes some even doing cage and MMA fighting theres next to no attitude whereas one biker site I frequent theres nothing but holier than thou mods,keyboard warriors and weekend heroes right about everything never wrong. Sure and certain proof if it was ever needed that small man syndrome exists and is alive and well. More power to you UKM!!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

The only problem I have with this forum is that I'm not treated like a God and people don't seems to appreciate my awesomeness or give me enough reps.

L - I think this needs to be addressed ASAP.

:thumb:


----------



## Fullhouse

This is one of the better forums, as for the mods I think they are pretty fair I've seen people banned for a lot less on elsewhere. Of course people will have their own views that's what make us different. As for people who feel hard done by, if they don't like it they can leave and don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

In my honest opinion, UK-M is a society, and like all societys, they crumble with a lack of infrastructure. Without constitutions there is no definition of right or wrong, however there is right and wrong as defined by moral standards. This is where the problems begin, when man is forced to rule with only a vague moral code, it can often vary in the results it brings. Rulings need to made down the line, using clear and consise pen to paper laws. In the abscence of clear and concise laws all descisions will have the tendancy to be questioned, which in a society, even more so in an online society can lead to far more trouble than one wishes to see.

That is my thoughts on the runnings of an online forum.


----------



## Uriel

I just dont think its fair that almost all the mods are gay.....seems a bit unfair for us rampant hetros.....lol

Oh and the fluffy fairy wings i have on in my avatar are hench as fcuk before any you **** say owt lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Uriel said:


> I just dont think its fair that almost all the mods are gay.....seems a bit unfair for us rampant hetros.....lol
> 
> Oh and the fluffy fairy wings i have on in my avatar are hench as fcuk before any you **** say owt lol


Best.avi.ever


----------



## paul81

lets face, over time with such a high volume of people, the sh!ts eventually going to hit the fan over something. we're not always going to get along, we arent the waltons (except those of you with the surname walton....)

the most important thing is how things get done after said 'sh!t hitting fan' scenario. we're all grown ups, we should be able to man up and apologize if we over stepped the mark, then let it go.

then all get naked..... and borrow ariels wings...... cuz they look hench


----------



## 3752

Uriel said:


> I just dont think its fair that almost all the mods are gay.....


you say this as if it is a bad thing.....


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Forum has been fine for God knows how many years so long may it continue.


----------



## cellaratt

I only have one problem with the way the board is operates...When the Mod's ban a member it's only human nature for other members to be curiouse as to why that member was banned...wether it was bcause they missed the post that got the member banned or wether they don't think a member deserved to banned it's just the way the brain operates...I know that curiosity killed the cat but satisfaction brought him back...and more to the point when a member asked why someone got banned the only explination that is given is " It's none of your business, we don't need to explain Mod decisions " that leaves a bad taste in peoples mouths and then you wonder why there is descention among the ranks. I use to report alot of trolls, inner fighting and all around not good stuff for the board but after having it thrown in my face and told things aren't any of my business I made it a point not to report anything anymore...I don't expect any of the things I have mentioned to change and respect the Mod's reasonong behind it but like I said it seems atleast for me to pit MOD's against the general board...or maybe I'm just taking it to personnel...Mod's no reason to respond to this post as you have bluntly explained it to me in the past...


----------



## Milky

cellaratt said:


> I only have one problem with the way the board is operates...When the Mod's ban a member it's only human nature for other members to be curiouse as to why that member was banned...wether it was bcause they missed the post that got the member banned or wether they don't think a member deserved to banned it's just the way the brain operates...I know that curiosity killed the cat but satisfaction brought him back...and more to the point when a member asked why someone got banned the only explination that is given is " It's none of your business, we don't need to explain Mod decisions " that leaves a bad taste in peoples mouths and then you wonder why there is descention among the ranks. I use to report alot of trolls, inner fighting and all around not good stuff for the board but after having it thrown in my face and told things aren't any of my business I made it a point not to report anything anymore...I don't expect any of the things I have mentioned to change and respect the Mod's reasonong behind it but like I said it seems atleast for me to pit MOD's against the general board...or maybe I'm just taking it to personnel...


I have to agree with some of your points.

If someone gets banned would it not be helpfull / constructive to know why so as to avoid the situation yourself hence saving the MOD's the hassle of dealing with similar situations / posts ?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Milky said:


> I have to agree with some of your points.
> 
> If someone gets banned would it not be helpfull / constructive to know why so as to avoid the situation yourself hence saving the MOD's the hassle of dealing with similar situations / posts ?


Maybe have a 'banned' sticky listing who has been banned and why.

No need for anybody to ask then.....


----------



## Dazza

Christ that's a bit deep for you, what have you been smoking of late? :tt2:



The Ultimate Warrior said:



> In my honest opinion, UK-M is a society, and like all societys, they crumble with a lack of infrastructure. Without constitutions there is no definition of right or wrong, however there is right and wrong as defined by moral standards. This is where the problems begin, when man is forced to rule with only a vague moral code, it can often vary in the results it brings. Rulings need to made down the line, using clear and consise pen to paper laws. In the abscence of clear and concise laws all descisions will have the tendancy to be questioned, which in a society, even more so in an online society can lead to far more trouble than one wishes to see.
> 
> That is my thoughts on the runnings of an online forum.


----------



## crampy

Its always been a top notch forum, So what more could you ask for really


----------



## BenderRodriguez

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Maybe have a 'banned' sticky listing who has been banned and why.
> 
> No need for anybody to ask then.....


Exactly,like a public ban list.On another forum I am a member of(sevenstring.org),they have one,although the mods over there ban you for the slightest things.

Which makes me realise how great this forum is.Now obviously you can see I don't post here that much but I really enjoy the relaxed and general "banter" attitude of the place.

I don't think much needs changing,implementing more and stricter rules could result in the relaxed attitude to spiral.Just ma opinion man


----------



## MRSTRONG

basic rules that work both ways would be a nice addition .

i think this would be a great area to have.... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/146024-uk-m-sub-sections-strongmen-powerlifters.html


----------



## Irish Beast

I dont find the politics that bad on here!

Mine you politics are the least of my worries cos Im a complete nonce


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Dazzza said:


> Christ that's a bit deep for you, what have you been smoking of late? :tt2:


haha unfortunatly I am very intelligent, however I never bother to apply myself and tend to prefer to have fun. Which makes it ever so much more fun when someone underestimates you.


----------



## Dazza

Yeah i know, i was just messing.

I rarely get caught up in politics, it rarely ends well with too many fragile ego's getting involved, it ends up in a fight sooner or later.

So i just sit back and enjoy the forum in my own little way, i mean it's just text in a screen, if someone irks me i just log out for a day or two.

It's really not worth the hassle.


----------



## PHHead

UKM IMO is by far the most well run and informative BB forum on the net, I have been a member of several others but I will always stay loyal to this forum simple because its the best!

There is however two things that a really do not like, the first one and this will be a point of pain for the mods and no doubt they will not like me raising this issue but you did ask is the rule about not being able to mention or talk about in anyway certain UG Labs.....I know the reason behind this ruling so do not need reminding of it but it still comes down to censorship at the end of the day and that can never be a good thing.....personally I think this board rule needs revising as a lot of members if not all will agree with me on this but do not like to talk about it for fear of a ban, I also know you have lost many members to another forum over this issue too!

The second issue is racial related political threads, I do not like them and they leave a bad taste in my mouth when ever I read through one........this is a BB forum and I don't see any reason why these things need to be discussed on here, everyone is entitled to their opinion but there's a correct time and a place to voice it and that's not here.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Dazzza said:


> Yeah i know, i was just messing.
> 
> I rarely get caught up in politics, it rarely ends well with too many fragile ego's getting involved, it ends up in a fight sooner or later.
> 
> So i just sit back and enjoy the forum in my own little way, i mean it's just text in a screen, if someone irks me i just log out for a day or two.
> 
> It's really not worth the hassle.


"Log Off" is this some kind of new age slang? I'm plugged into the system, i'm matrix baby!


----------



## MRSTRONG

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> "Log Off" is this some kind of new age slang? I'm plugged into the system, i'm matrix baby!


you are the system just like skynet .


----------



## Ironclad

Uriel said:


> I just dont think its fair that almost all the mods are gay.....seems a bit unfair for us rampant hetros.....lol
> 
> Oh and the fluffy fairy wings i have on in my avatar are hench as fcuk before any you **** say owt lol


 :lol: big softy


----------



## Lorian

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> This is where the problems begin, when man is forced to rule with only a vague moral code, it can often vary in the results it brings. Rulings need to made down the line, using clear and consise pen to paper laws. In the abscence of clear and concise laws all descisions will have the tendancy to be questioned, which in a society, even more so in an online society can lead to far more trouble than one wishes to see.


I agree with this point.

I know that there are times where inconsistencies arise between Mod decisions depending on who has dealt with the issue. In fairness this is my a fault as currently there are no clear guidelines or procedures for Moderating the site. At present when someone is made a Mod they are thrown in at the deep end. This is something that I am going to address.


----------



## Ashcrapper

PHHead said:


> UKM IMO is by far the most well run and informative BB forum on the net, I have been a member of several others but I will always stay loyal to this forum simple because its the best!
> 
> There is however two things that a really do not like, the first one and this will be a point of pain for the mods and no doubt they will not like me raising this issue but you did ask is the rule about not being able to mention or talk about in anyway certain UG Labs.....I know the reason behind this ruling so do not need reminding of it but it still comes down to censorship at the end of the day and that can never be a good thing.....personally I think this board rule needs revising as a lot of members if not all will agree with me on this but do not like to talk about it for fear of a ban, I also know you have lost many members to another forum over this issue too!
> 
> The second issue is racial related political threads, I do not like them and they leave a bad taste in my mouth when ever I read through one........this is a BB forum and I don't see any reason why these things need to be discussed on here, everyone is entitled to their opinion but there's a correct time and a place to voice it and that's not here.


So just keep the censorship to the stuff you dont like then? seems fair


----------



## Lorian

cellaratt said:


> I only have one problem with the way the board is operates...When the Mod's ban a member it's only human nature for other members to be curiouse as to why that member was banned...wether it was bcause they missed the post that got the member banned or wether they don't think a member deserved to banned it's just the way the brain operates...I know that curiosity killed the cat but satisfaction brought him back...and more to the point when a member asked why someone got banned the only explination that is given is " It's none of your business, we don't need to explain Mod decisions " that leaves a bad taste in peoples mouths and then you wonder why there is descention among the ranks.


I'm not opposed to the idea of having a ban list so that people know what's happened.

Please start a poll about it in the Suggestions sections and if there's significant support for the idea we'll do it.


----------



## Lorian

PHHead said:


> There is however two things that a really do not like, the first one and this will be a point of pain for the mods and no doubt they will not like me raising this issue but you did ask is the rule about not being able to mention or talk about in anyway certain UG Labs.....I know the reason behind this ruling so do not need reminding of it but it still comes down to censorship at the end of the day and that can never be a good thing.....personally I think this board rule needs revising as a lot of members if not all will agree with me on this but do not like to talk about it for fear of a ban, I also know you have lost many members to another forum over this issue too!.


Thanks for the honesty, I will raise this with the Mods next week.


----------



## PHHead

Lorian said:


> Thanks for the honesty, I will raise this with the Mods next week.


No problem, thank you!


----------



## Ironclad

PHHead said:


> UKM IMO is by far the most well run and informative BB forum on the net, I have been a member of several others but I will always stay loyal to this forum simple because its the best!
> 
> There is however two things that a really do not like, the first one and this will be a point of pain for the mods and no doubt they will not like me raising this issue but you did ask is the rule about not being able to mention or talk about in anyway certain UG Labs.....I know the reason behind this ruling so do not need reminding of it but it still comes down to censorship at the end of the day and that can never be a good thing.....personally I think this board rule needs revising as a lot of members if not all will agree with me on this but do not like to talk about it for fear of a ban, I also know you have lost many members to another forum over this issue too!


I think the trick is, and this is for the staff's reading esp, the board turns over members from time to time and this 'lab-issue' must be confusing to newer people. I been here 2 years now and I don't know what lab is unmentionable.. seriously.



> The second issue is racial related political threads, I do not like them and they leave a bad taste in my mouth when ever I read through one........this is a BB forum and I don't see any reason why these things need to be discussed on here, everyone is entitled to their opinion but there's a correct time and a place to voice it and that's not here.


I like political threads & we do have a Gen Con section. I take it that this area is for other topics other than dragging iron, hell we'd die a quick death if we had nowt to discuss but steroids and metal. I wonder if we could do with a sub-section to GC? Say, News & Current Affairs? You could ignore that.


----------



## JohnEvo

yeah in my school we used to have a ****er list on the wall so the banned list could definitely work


----------



## Ironclad

cellaratt said:


> I only have one problem with the way the board is operates...When the Mod's ban a member it's only human nature for other members to be curiouse as to why that member was banned...wether it was bcause they missed the post that got the member banned or wether they don't think a member deserved to banned it's just the way the brain operates...I know that curiosity killed the cat but satisfaction brought him back...and more to the point when a member asked why someone got banned the only explination that is given is " It's none of your business, we don't need to explain Mod decisions " that leaves a bad taste in peoples mouths and then you wonder why there is descention among the ranks. I use to report alot of trolls, inner fighting and all around not good stuff for the board but after having it thrown in my face and told things aren't any of my business I made it a point not to report anything anymore...I don't expect any of the things I have mentioned to change and respect the Mod's reasonong behind it but like I said it seems atleast for me to pit MOD's against the general board...or maybe I'm just taking it to personnel...Mod's no reason to respond to this post as you have bluntly explained it to me in the past...


I think it is a bad move for a Moderator who is an active poster within a thread to also be moderating said thread. This, imho, is the nub of some people's gripe. It could be why some Mods are labelled 'god-given'; you are making yourselves invincible but at the same time could be seen to be goading (even though you may not).

I'm not saying Mods cannot jump in and remind payers of the rules, I'm saying that if you are also the player it makes more sense to pass the ban-hammer on to another OR to withdraw from the thread.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Witch-King said:


> I think it is a bad move for a Moderator who is an active poster within a thread to also be moderating said thread. This, imho, is the nub of some people's gripe. It could be why some Mods are labelled 'god-given'; you are making yourselves invincible but at the same time could be seen to be goading (even though you may not).
> 
> I'm not saying Mods cannot jump in and remind payers of the rules, I'm saying that if you are also the player it makes more sense to pass the ban-hammer on to another OR to withdraw from the thread.


Very good point.

I tried mentioning it the other day, arn't the MODS all moderators of all areas? I would like to see mods split up into moderators of certain parts of the forum.

Also glad no mods have posted in here as I feel it makes it more comfortable for the posters.


----------



## JohnEvo

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Also glad no mods have posted in here as I feel it makes it more comfortable for the posters.


Its provocative comments like those that cause disputes


----------



## cellaratt

Lorian said:


> I'm not opposed to the idea of having a ban list so that people know what's happened.
> 
> Please start a poll about it in the Suggestions sections and if there's significant support for the idea we'll do it.


All set Chief... :beer: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/suggestions/146075-banned-list.html


----------



## MRSTRONG

JohnEvo said:


> Its provocative comments like those that cause disputes


only if your a mod ...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

JohnEvo said:


> Its provocative comments like those that cause disputes


Don't reference anyones post in a derogative way in this thread as we are all here to air our views in a straight forward and honest way.


----------



## JohnEvo

uhan said:


> only if your a mod ...


Yeah..


----------



## Milky

Witch-King said:


> *I think it is a bad move for a Moderator who is an active poster within a thread to also be moderating said thread. *This, imho, is the nub of some people's gripe. It could be why some Mods are labelled 'god-given'; you are making yourselves invincible but at the same time could be seen to be goading (even though you may not).
> 
> I'm not saying Mods cannot jump in and remind payers of the rules, I'm saying that if you are also the player it makes more sense to pass the ban-hammer on to another OR to withdraw from the thread.


Not being pedantic mate but does this mean the MODS shouldnt really join in the forum then ?

Most threads dont start as a row but end up in one so how do you regulate it and what if another MOD isnt available to police it ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Milky said:


> Not being pedantic mate but does this mean the MODS shouldnt really join in the forum then ?
> 
> Most threads dont start as a row but end up in one so how do you regulate it and what if another MOD isnt available to police it ?


This ties in with my idea of Mods moderating seperate areas of the forum that way you can chat to them without fear of rubbing them the wrong way.

I think theres enough mods about, if not just get some more.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Irish Beast said:


> Im a complete nonce


Isn't that a prison term for a kiddy fiddler?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Isn't that a prison term for a kiddy fiddler?


I meant to ask if it meant something outside, first I heard of it was in prison and yes they are kiddy fiddlers


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

cellaratt said:


> All set Chief... :beer: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/suggestions/146075-banned-list.html


You thieving bar steward, that was my idea!

:cursing:

:crying:


----------



## cellaratt

Mr.GoodKat said:


> You thieving bar steward, that was my idea!
> 
> :cursing:
> 
> :crying:


Next time don't drag your feet.. :lol: ...


----------



## Ironclad

Milky said:


> Not being pedantic mate but does this mean the MODS shouldnt really join in the forum then ?
> 
> Most threads dont start as a row but end up in one so how do you regulate it and what if another MOD isnt available to police it ?


I have no idea how this place is moderated. I assume that Mods take certain areas rather than the whole place, dunno.

Look at it this way, if you are 'on-duty' it makes more sense to me to do your thing, moderate, issue bollocking, oversee sh!t and help out. If there are no Mods available and you, as a Mod, are in the thick of it (getting tied up in a developing inflammatory thread) and have participated up to a point.. what I'd do is lock the thread and make the last post say something like, locked for staff review - multiple reports.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

cellaratt said:


> Next time don't drag your feet.. :lol: ...


LOL.

I'm fvcking making a complaint to Tapatalk about this!

;-)


----------



## Milky

Witch-King said:


> I have no idea how this place is moderated. I assume that Mods take certain areas rather than the whole place, dunno.
> 
> Look at it this way, if you are 'on-duty' it makes more sense to me to do your thing, moderate, issue bollocking, oversee sh!t and help out. If there are no Mods available and you, as a Mod, are in the thick of it (getting tied up in a developing inflammatory thread) and have participated up to a point.. what I'd do is lock the thread and make the last post say something like, locked for staff review - multiple reports.


Fair enough mate.

My fears are

A ; it would become a them and us issue

B ; Why the hell would anyone MOD without any benefits to them to be excluded from being part of the forum ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Toby1 said:


> That's what he was doing!?!


I'm sending you a message


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Toby1 said:


> All recieved and replied to mate. Just take a deep breath dude and try not to take it all so seriously all of a sudden. Look forward to the reply
> 
> (sorry everyone else)


Respond in private rather than on the board if you wish to offer me advice.


----------



## Ironclad

Milky said:


> Fair enough mate.
> 
> My fears are
> 
> A ; it would become a them and us issue --- It sometimes already is. I'm suggesting a more standoffish approach (rule reminders) or just lock down over-heated threads to avoid this perceived disparity.
> 
> B ; Why the hell would anyone MOD without any benefits to them to be excluded from being part of the forum ? --- dunno mate, they have their own perks like a lounge. Surely being a Mod is to leave behind some form of being a typical member?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Witch-King said:


> I have no idea how this place is moderated. I assume that Mods take certain areas rather than the whole place, dunno.
> 
> Look at it this way, if you are 'on-duty' it makes more sense to me to do your thing, moderate, issue bollocking, oversee sh!t and help out. If there are no Mods available and you, as a Mod, are in the thick of it (getting tied up in a developing inflammatory thread) and have participated up to a point.. what I'd do is lock the thread and make the last post say something like, locked for staff review - multiple reports.


Nah, they all moderate all sections.

I think it should remain that way... what if something happens that needs dealt with quickly and there's only one mod online and they can't deal with it. Its also less confusing too.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Witch-King said:


> Surely being a Mod is to leave behind some form of being a typical member?


I don't think that should be the case. It should be just a case of them helping out to moderate, not be entirely seperate to the forum altogeher.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Toby1 said:


> If you speak to me like that in a PM again I'll take it further. Simple as!


Its a PM, and if you ask for honesty, then why would I lie to you.

I have PM'd you again, its stupid to clog up this thread with useless junk which is why I have mentioned previously to PM me.

Also, if you ever feel I have overstepped the mark then report it. Take it further, I'll be the first to admit if I have overstepped the mark, and its exactly what I want to see an end of, therefore please do what you feel nescassary.


----------



## Milky

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Its a PM, and if you ask for honesty, then why would I lie to you.
> 
> I have PM'd you again, its stupid to clog up this thread with useless junk which is why I have mentioned previously to PM me.
> 
> Also, if you ever feel I have overstepped the mark then report it. Take it further, I'll be the first to admit if I have overstepped the mark, and its exactly what I want to see an end of, therefore please do what you feel nescassary.


What is your problem ?

You have gone from being a good member, a laugh and a decent bloke to being one argumentative ku*t for some reason..

If your so unhappy with things on here why not just delete your account ? Its not school you dont have to be here.

I said it before to you, from member of the month to this..... l dont get it.


----------



## Ashcrapper

No idea whats been going on but cant get my head round all this bitching about mods and people whining about how things are here. If you dont like it go somewhere else, people come people go. boo hoo.

Dont think the mods do a bad job on here at all, if you are having run ins with them perhaps you should look at yourself, most of us dont have any problems at all...


----------



## Ashcrapper

Milky said:


> What is your problem ?
> 
> You have gone from being a good member, a laugh and a decent bloke to being one argumentative ku*t for some reason..
> 
> If your so unhappy with things on here why not just delete your account ? Its not school you dont have to be here.
> 
> I said it before to you, from member of the month to this..... l dont get it.


Couldnt have put it better myself. Grow up or **** off somewhere else.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Milky said:


> What is your problem ?
> 
> You have gone from being a good member, a laugh and a decent bloke to being one argumentative ku*t for some reason..
> 
> If your so unhappy with things on here why not just delete your account ? Its not school you dont have to be here.
> 
> I said it before to you, from member of the month to this..... l dont get it.


This is ridiculous.

I'll make it as simple as I can.

The conversation did not involve you.

Why is it always the other person that starts by calling names, and always me that just talks? If you can't discuss don't get involved.

I said it before to you, the conversation does not involve you.


----------



## JohnEvo

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Don't reference anyones post in a derogative way in this thread as we are all here to air our views in a straight forward and honest way.


That wasnt even near to being derogative and Im sure you know that really. It was actually my view in a straight forward and honest way


----------



## Milky

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> This is ridiculous.
> 
> I'll make it as simple as I can.
> 
> The conversation did not involve you.
> 
> Why is it always the other person that starts by calling names, and always me that just talks? If you can't discuss don't get involved.
> 
> I said it before to you, the conversation does not involve you.


Correct me if l am wrong but this is a PUBLIC FORUM called UKM not Ultimate warriors bitch fest...

Whi the fu*k are you to tell me to keep my nose out of anything posted on here ??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

If you all want an explanation then here it is.

There are things that go on, that are not for open forum. I have become aware of some information from someone, who I won't name because I am not wanting to do so.

If you was all aware of what has/is happening you would all feel the exact same way.

You don'tunderstand what is happening, I am actually the guy in the right here, but because I don't want to name names I end up being the bad guy.

When have I ever gone off like this? NEVER! I need you all to trust me that things have happened that I can't talk about.


----------



## Ashcrapper

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> If you all want an explanation then here it is.
> 
> There are things that go on, that are not for open forum. I have become aware of some information from someone, who I won't name because I am not wanting to do so.
> 
> If you was all aware of what has/is happening you would all feel the exact same way.
> 
> You don'tunderstand what is happening, I am actually the guy in the right here, but because I don't want to name names I end up being the bad guy.
> 
> When have I ever gone off like this? NEVER! I need you all to trust me that things have happened that I can't talk about.


Glad you cleared that up


----------



## lukeee

Ashcrapper said:


> No idea whats been going on but cant get my head round all this bitching about mods and people whining about how things are here. If you dont like it go somewhere else, people come people go. boo hoo.
> 
> Dont think the mods do a bad job on here at all, if you are having run ins with them perhaps you should look at yourself, most of us dont have any problems at all...


Errrr x2!!

No idea whats been going on (not unusual i admit) but totally agree with ol crapper!!


----------



## DiggyV

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Very good point.
> 
> I tried mentioning it the other day, arn't the MODS all moderators of all areas? I would like to see mods split up into moderators of certain parts of the forum.
> 
> Also glad no mods have posted in here as I feel it makes it more comfortable for the posters.


I agree with the notion of mods covering certain areas of the forum, as this can lead to consistency within the relevant areas. Additionally guidelines would be good for mods, and potentially people who are perhaps considered "Mods in waiting" so that a fuller understanding of what is involved and also a more even moderation of all forums. What one Mod believes warrants a warning / ban another Mod may not consider a problem at all.

As a Moderator myself on another (non BB) forum, I am 'allocated' the UK discussion area, and tried to setup a set of boundaries for people, however as there are a lot less ALPHAs on that forum ( :lol: ), there are basically no arguments, and most of my role is removing spam and banning spammers, correcting errors and ensuring the various directories and lists are kept up to date. Not as much trouble as this, but the system of specialist mods seems to work well.

just my relative newbie 0.02

Cheers

Diggy

(also tech admin of several forums)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> If you all want an explanation then here it is.
> 
> There are things that go on, that are not for open forum. I have become aware of some information from someone, who I won't name because I am not wanting to do so.
> 
> If you was all aware of what has/is happening you would all feel the exact same way.
> 
> You don'tunderstand what is happening, I am actually the guy in the right here, but because I don't want to name names I end up being the bad guy.
> 
> When have I ever gone off like this? NEVER! I need you all to trust me that things have happened that I can't talk about.


What?

Your nose it out of joint because you are insecure about your own sexuality and can't handle the lads who may be gay or bisexual having a banter so you resorted to homphobic snidey digs and insinuations?

Cos lets be honest.... thats what this is really about isn't it mate? thats when it all started......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Zara-Leoni said:


> What?
> 
> Your nose it out of joint because you are insecure about your own sexuality and can't handle the lads who may be gay or bisexual having a banter so you resorted to homphobic snidey digs and insinuations?
> 
> Cos lets be honest.... thats what this is really about isn't it mate? thats when it all started......


You clearly have no idea.

You are ofcourse aware I started the gay banter? Your theory makes no sense.


----------



## Milky

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> If you all want an explanation then here it is.
> 
> There are things that go on, that are not for open forum. I have become aware of some information from someone, who I won't name because I am not wanting to do so.
> 
> If you was all aware of what has/is happening you would all feel the exact same way.
> 
> You don'tunderstand what is happening, I am actually the guy in the right here, but because I don't want to name names I end up being the bad guy.
> 
> When have I ever gone off like this? NEVER! I need you all to trust me that things have happened that I can't talk about.


Ok so who made you judge jury and executioner then ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Milky said:


> Ok so who made you judge jury and executioner then ?


No-one, who makes us stand up and follow the morals each and every human makes for each other, only yourself. If we lack basic human morals, then we lack basic human life.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> There are things that go on, that are not for open forum. I have become aware of some information from someone, who I won't name because I am not wanting to do so.
> 
> If you was all aware of what has/is happening you would all feel the exact same way.


Fvck, I hate it when people know juicy secrets.


----------



## Milky

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> No-one, who makes us stand up and follow the morals each and every human makes for each other, only yourself. If we lack basic human morals, then we lack basic human life.


The only thing you can sort out is something illegal mate, if this is the case get the relevant authoritys involved.


----------



## flinty90

Ashcrapper said:


> Glad you cleared that up


Yes mate it did sound like a facebook status that says " why people such cnuts , you know who you are and im deleting you in 2 days if i dont get an apology " lol

just name the mofos or dont even mention it in my opinion !!!!


----------



## cellaratt

Milky said:


> Ok so who made you judge jury and executioner then ?


Judge Dread... :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper

flinty90 said:


> Yes mate it did sound like a facebook status that says " why people such cnuts , you know who you are and im deleting you in 2 days if i dont get an apology " lol
> 
> just name the mofos or dont even mention it in my opinion !!!!


Bit like the typical womans status:

"ABSOLUTELY FUMING..."

followed by several:

you ok hun?

everything ok?

inboxed you babe

When really they should have just put originally LOOK AT ME EVERYONE!!! YOOOHOO!! LOOK!

ffs


----------



## MRSTRONG

why has this thread turned into a snipe at tuw ?

ever thought he might be right ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> You clearly have no idea.
> 
> You are ofcourse aware I started the gay banter? Your theory makes no sense.


I've every idea mate.... I've seen what you said to him and your comments are there for everyone to see in the "I'm Straight" thread moaning about gay stuff etc.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

uhan said:


> why has this thread turned into a snipe at tuw ?
> 
> ever thought he might be right ?


No-one actually cares though do they.

Gotta follow what everyone else does, for fear of not having online friends. Never go against the grain Uhan, its deadly!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

uhan said:


> ever thought he might be right ?


You know his secret don't you?


----------



## Ashcrapper

uhan said:


> why has this thread turned into a snipe at tuw ?
> 
> ever thought he might be right ?


perhaps people are getting ****ed off with his behaviour? as for being right - who knows, just got a load of cryptic bullshit so how could anyone possibly make an educated guess.


----------



## Milky

uhan said:


> why has this thread turned into a snipe at tuw ?
> 
> ever thought he might be right ?


Its all very cloak and dagger and TBH he hasnt helped himself, l just hope it is worth all the sh*t if he has got a genuine grievance which he seems pretty convinced he has.


----------



## Ironclad

uhan said:


> why has this thread turned into a snipe at tuw ?
> 
> ever thought he might be right ?


I am totally fvcking confused. WTF is going on? :confused1:

Actually.. don't wanna know. Let's all party.


----------



## Tommy10

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Respond in private rather than on the board if you wish to offer me advice.


" if you wish " dude u need to get a grip of yourself .... So u shouting ur mouth of saying you were gonna be made a Mod backfired - deal with it... Crap happens ... So who is the real you ? This new persona or JP? Who are we to believe ? Actually u could be anyone....


----------



## MRSTRONG

it is cloak and dagger and cryptic but tuw is right , yes maybe he is behaving a tad unlike himself but with bloody good reason , just bear with him ive seen the good in him and i hope the powers that be can see he has peoples best intentions at heart unlike the root of the problem , and yes i know the problem .


----------



## JohnEvo

@TUW

Right? Wrong? I dont even know what were talking about being right and wrong about...

All I know is the last few days (in my opinion, and im not trying to add to the caining btw, just giving my view) Ive seen you slate the mods, have a few discrepancies with other members (me being one of them), but most strangely, throwing really petty digs out and then getting extremely defensive about it. I agree with Milky in the fact that I just dont get it!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

uhan said:


> it is cloak and dagger and cryptic but tuw is right , yes maybe he is behaving a tad unlike himself but with bloody good reason , just bear with him ive seen the good in him and i hope the powers that be can see he has peoples best intentions at heart unlike the root of the problem , and yes i know the problem .


Well whatever it is, I don't want to see it rip this forum in twain......


----------



## hackskii

I know what is going on.

Do you folks have a problem with the mods?

Air your complaints to me, I cant fix them but it will make you feel better getting it off your chest.

PM or open, I will be here for a couple of more hours soaking up the double time at work.

Bang...............


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

uhan said:


> it is cloak and dagger and cryptic but tuw is right , yes maybe he is behaving a tad unlike himself but with bloody good reason , just bear with him ive seen the good in him and i hope the powers that be can see he has peoples best intentions at heart unlike the root of the problem , and yes i know the problem .


Thanks Uhan.

Its nice to see someone can actually realise that I am acting out of the norm and put 2 and 2 together. Its nice to know the people who don't just start clawing at your back the second you say something unusual.

I honestly thought more of you would understand me better based on the conversations we have had at length, however its a shame to see this isn't so.

This is the last I will say on the matter as I am sick of having to defend myself.

If I have annoyed anyone or anything over the last week or so then I do apolagise, I am just very frustrated at the moment. I am answering emails and offering advice via email more often nowadays anyway so just stick to that if you wanna chat, or PM. But note I am very stressed at the minute dealing with messages and all this stuff.


----------



## Tommy10

uhan said:


> it is cloak and dagger and cryptic but tuw is right , yes maybe he is behaving a tad unlike himself but with bloody good reason , just bear with him ive seen the good in him and i hope the powers that be can see he has peoples best intentions at heart unlike the root of the problem , and yes i know the problem .


Isn't it better to just say than go through all this ? How bad can it be?no ones Died !!


----------



## Milky

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Well whatever it is, I don't want to see it rip this forum in twain......


COULD NOT AGREE MORE WITH THIS...

And TBH that is all it seems to have done for a few days now....

If TUW does have the issue he proffesses to have then he somehow needs to keep it off here and on PM's...

If l am wrong l will be the first to apologise.


----------



## Ashcrapper

uhan said:


> it is cloak and dagger and cryptic but tuw is right , yes maybe he is behaving a tad unlike himself but with bloody good reason , just bear with him ive seen the good in him and i hope the powers that be can see he has peoples best intentions at heart unlike the root of the problem , and yes i know the problem .


seen the good in him? christ, loving the drama

i couldnt give two ****s who the self styled forum legend is but hes clearly pissing a number of people off on here. if these startling revelations will shake the foundations of the internet as we know it lets hear them. if not think people need to remember this is an internet forum and get over themselves ffs


----------



## MRSTRONG

hackskii said:


> I know what is going on.
> 
> Do you folks have a problem with the mods?
> 
> Air your complaints to me, I cant fix them but it will make you feel better getting it off your chest.
> 
> PM or open, I will be here for a couple of more hours soaking up the double time at work.
> 
> Bang...............


hacks proving again he is a bloody decent bloke .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tommy10 said:


> Isn't it better to just say than go through all this ? How bad can it be?no ones Died !!


we both know we all react to things in different ways fella .


----------



## flinty90

Ashcrapper said:


> seen the good in him? christ, loving the drama
> 
> i couldnt give two ****s who the self styled forum legend is but hes clearly pissing a number of people off on here. if these startling revelations will shake the foundations of the internet as we know it lets hear them. if not think people need to remember this is an internet forum and get over themselves ffs


I like you lol why arent you on my friends list already hehe !!!


----------



## DiggyV

hackskii said:


> I will be here for a couple of more hours soaking up the double time at work.
> 
> Bang...............


Uk-M at double time rates - sweeeeet! :lol:

I just have to content myself with a pint of iced cider! hmmmmmm........

Cheers

D


----------



## Ashcrapper

flinty90 said:


> I like you lol why arent you on my friends list already hehe !!!


he negged me for that post 

clearly a delicate flower. really dont get people who take all this shit so seriously


----------



## hackskii

uhan said:


> hacks proving again he is a bloody decent bloke .


Aw, thanks......shucks......geepers, nice words.

I am a mod because that gives me free gear:lol:

Not really.

Guys, a mods job is thank-less, you spend alot of time trying to figure out who is doing what to whome.

Guy insults someone, post gets reported, other guys flames other, then reports.

Its like kindergarten kids sometimes.

I joined the board to learn, then was asked to mod, the job does not pay anything, it takes up alot of time with the added drama, many of the decisions make you not popular.

And for what?

Nothing but spending your own time?

I was going to step down many times as I want to learn and help, modding does not help me, it helps direct the board but hinders my growth to learn.

I am just blessed that at work I can mod and learn on the board.


----------



## MRSTRONG

hackskii said:


> Aw, thanks......shucks......geepers, nice words.
> 
> I am a mod because that gives me free gear:lol:
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Guys, a mods job is thank-less, you spend alot of time trying to figure out who is doing what to whome.
> 
> Guy insults someone, post gets reported, other guys flames other, then reports.
> 
> Its like kindergarten kids sometimes.
> 
> I joined the board to learn, then was asked to mod, the job does not pay anything, it takes up alot of time with the added drama, many of the decisions make you not popular.
> 
> And for what?
> 
> Nothing but spending your own time?
> 
> I was going to step down many times as I want to learn and help, modding does not help me, it helps direct the board but hinders my growth to learn.
> 
> I am just blessed that at work I can mod and learn on the board.


but like you have achieved you can be a member and a mod that is why your the best mod .


----------



## Milky

If this is about MODS sending PM's asking to bum him then l have a complaint as well....

I was told this was normal behaviour and a right of passage in the board.....!

I feel used...


----------



## Ashcrapper

Milky said:


> If this is about MODS sending PM's asking to bum him then l have a complaint as well....
> 
> I was told this was normal behaviour and *a right of passage* in the board.....!
> 
> I feel used...


nice choice of words


----------



## cellaratt

hackskii said:


> Aw, thanks......shucks......geepers, nice words.
> 
> I am a mod because that gives me free gear:lol:
> 
> Not really.
> 
> *Guys, a mods job is thank-less*, you spend alot of time trying to figure out who is doing what to whome.
> 
> Guy insults someone, post gets reported, other guys flames other, then reports.
> 
> Its like kindergarten kids sometimes.
> 
> I joined the board to learn, then was asked to mod, the job does not pay anything, it takes up alot of time with the added drama, many of the decisions make you not popular.
> 
> And for what?
> 
> Nothing but spending your own time?
> 
> I was going to step down many times as I want to learn and help, modding does not help me, it helps direct the board but hinders my growth to learn.
> 
> I am just blessed that at work I can mod and learn on the board.


Thank you...( Now you can't use that line anymore :lol: ) ...but I know what you mean... :innocent: ...


----------



## hackskii

uhan said:


> but like you have achieved you can be a member and a mod that is why your the best mod .


Boss, you know you cant really say that on the board even if it is true:lol:

Now the most handsome and humble maybe, but not the best mod....lol



Milky said:


> If this is about MODS sending PM's asking to bum him then l have a complaint as well....
> 
> I was told this was normal behaviour and a right of passage in the board.....!
> 
> I feel used...


Absolutely normal in San Francisco:lol:

I live in Long Beach....lol


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Boss, you know you cant really say that on the board even if it is true:lol:
> 
> Now the most handsome and humble maybe, but not the best mod....lol
> 
> Absolutely normal in San Francisco:lol:
> 
> I live in Long Beach....lol


What about Northampton ??

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> What about Northampton ??
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Guess I am booking a trip to Northampton then? :lol:

What people do in their lives makes no difference to me.

My perspective on life is far different than others, and I don't push my beliefs on others, I always try and keep an open mind.

In live you will move through it influencing others and be influenced.

I understand how some might be a bit more passionate about things than others, and that's cool.

There is plenty of room in this life to all get alone and live life.

I believe that we are all connected, and in a way that in my mind most people would not accept.


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Guess I am booking a trip to Northampton then? :lol:
> 
> What people do in their lives makes no difference to me.
> 
> My perspective on life is far different than others, and I don't push my beliefs on others, I always try and keep an open mind.
> 
> In live you will move through it influencing others and be influenced.
> 
> I understand how some might be a bit more passionate about things than others, and that's cool.
> 
> There is plenty of room in this life to all get alone and live life.
> 
> I believe that we are all connected, and in a way that in my mind most people would not accept.


I am a great believer in not trying to judge people as l am far from perfect.....

Live and let live, unless they cross certain lines.


----------



## Dazza




----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dazzza said:


>


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Dazza

Well someone had to post it with all the bitching going on


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dazzza said:


> Well someone had to post it with all the bitching going on


It must have been love.... but its over now......


----------



## MRSTRONG

i prefer this one ....


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> I am a great believer in not trying to judge people as l am far from perfect.....
> 
> Live and let live, unless they cross certain lines.


Ok, I got you, but lets take this one a bit farther.

I think it wise to be more of an observer.

What is the opposite of an observer but a meddler.

If one takes the time to be an observer he will see the bigger picture.

I know I cant change anyone, nor do I feel compelled to do so, I can see wrong in everyone, but here is a little secret that helps me to love others.

When you see others as an extension of yourself, you will cut them way more slack.

If they notice you see them as an exception of self, they would have more respect for you as well.


----------



## Dazza

Lol no you do not want to go posting roxette, not when im in a soppy mood i'll wind up posting my favourites.

But im not so i'll let you escape that torture, for now......





Zara-Leoni said:


> It must have been love.... but its over now......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dazzza said:


> Lol no you do not want to go posting roxette, not when im in a soppy mood i'll wind up posting my favourites.
> 
> But im not so i'll let you escape that torture, for now......


Ha ha.... I just thought it was very appropriate for the situation....


----------



## Milky

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ha ha.... I just thought it was very appropriate for the situation....


Most relationships come to an end, the momentum cant be maintained.


----------



## Dazza

Very true, and i did think about posting something similar.

*Rattles brain.



Zara-Leoni said:


> Ha ha.... I just thought it was very appropriate for the situation....


----------



## Robsta

PHHead said:


> UKM IMO is by far the most well run and informative BB forum on the net, I have been a member of several others but I will always stay loyal to this forum simple because its the best!
> 
> There is however two things that a really do not like, the first one and this will be a point of pain for the mods and no doubt they will not like me raising this issue but you did ask is the rule about not being able to mention or talk about in anyway certain UG Labs.....I know the reason behind this ruling so do not need reminding of it but it still comes down to censorship at the end of the day and that can never be a good thing.....personally I think this board rule needs revising as a lot of members if not all will agree with me on this but do not like to talk about it for fear of a ban, I also know you have lost many members to another forum over this issue too!
> 
> The second issue is racial related political threads, I do not like them and they leave a bad taste in my mouth when ever I read through one........this is a BB forum and I don't see any reason why these things need to be discussed on here, everyone is entitled to their opinion but there's a correct time and a place to voice it and that's not here.


In one paragraph you talk about censorship, in the other you moan because people have the right to start new threads on any topic, including race,religion etc............which do you want?

Certain labs are banned on here so as to protect members when we've found them to be lying to uk-m members.So we as a mod team, took the decision to ban them permanently so as to avoid them and advertising/discussion and to protect new members who do not know as much about AAS as say you do. Others who feel they know enough and know the consequences of their actions make their own minds up, but we felt the need to protect new members from lies being told to self promote.

This is NOT changing in any way......


----------



## hackskii

The race threads all go the same direction in the end.............................toilet.......................crapper...................


----------



## Dazza

There is one one race, the human race.

Everyone is built the same no matter the colour.

All political, racial or religious threads are banned on another forum as it causes too many pointless arguments.


----------



## hackskii

Dazzza said:


> There is one one race, the human race.
> 
> Everyone is built the same no matter the colour.
> 
> All political, racial or religious threads are banned on another forum as it causes too many pointless arguments.


Oh, nice one, love that one.

We are also human beings not human doings.

I do feel too many people try and stay busy to ignore the important questions about life.

Too much distraction, and not enough self examination.


----------



## Robsta

I don't mind race/religion threads, as when reading through them, you find out who the haters are. They do half your job for you.....been reading through the "I'm straight" thread just now, after a complaint, and interesting reading.......


----------



## hackskii

Robsta said:


> I don't mind race/religion threads, as when reading through them, you find out who the haters are. They do half your job for you.....been reading through the "I'm straight" thread just now, after a complaint, and interesting reading.......


How many pages is that?

I have been typing like a mad man in PM's with a bunch of dudes, my forearms are getting sore. :lol:

But I was going to leave at 3:30 but now I am staying later for more double time.

I came in at 5:00 this morning and now working till 4:00.

Double time is cool........lol


----------



## Robsta

I got pm'd a link to the "offending" posts mate


----------



## hackskii

Im not reading 7 thousand posts.

I have to go home in 20 minutes:lol:


----------



## DiggyV

hackskii said:


> I came in at 5:00 this morning and now working till 4:00.


You West Coast then Hacks?

I have an office in LA at 8800 Wilshire (the G-Star Raw building).

Cheers

D


----------



## PHHead

Ashcrapper said:


> *seen the good in him*? christ, loving the drama
> 
> i couldnt give two ****s who the self styled forum legend is but hes clearly pissing a number of people off on here. if these startling revelations will shake the foundations of the internet as we know it lets hear them. if not think people need to remember this is an internet forum and get over themselves ffs


"No, it is too late for me my son"!!!


----------



## hackskii

DiggyV said:


> You West Coast then Hacks?
> 
> I have an office in LA at 8800 Wilshire (the G-Star Raw building).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D


Yah, West Coast, in LA county actually.

Near Long Beach.

I never heard of the G-Star Raw building.


----------



## hackskii

DiggyV said:


> You West Coast then Hacks?
> 
> I have an office in LA at 8800 Wilshire (the G-Star Raw building).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D


Ever go to a place called the Rock Store in Malibu mountains?


----------



## cellaratt

Robsta said:


> I don't mind race/religion threads, as when reading through them, you find out who the haters are. They do half your job for you.....been reading through the "I'm straight" thread just now, after a complaint, and interesting reading.......


Rascist threads are bullsh!t...they serve no person but hate...I tried to make a point using dogs as an example :lol: ...crazy I know...funny thing is the OP got my point but still insisted I must have been a member of the KKK...WTF..? That in itself is pretty rascist...Then everybody felt the need to jump on the band wagon....I'm PROUD to be WHITE...get over it....Anybody who has followed my posting over the years knows I'm NOT rascist and it's been my experiance in real life that I have met ALOT more black ppl who are rascist against whites rather than what seems to be popular misconception of whites against blacks...


----------



## cellaratt

watch this go over like a fart in church on a Sunday...


----------



## DiggyV

hackskii said:


> Ever go to a place called the Rock Store in Malibu mountains?


Nah, its the biker hangout? I don't normally get a lot of time out there. HOwever if I am ever over for a weekend, will give it a look.

The building we are in, just has a big G-Star on the top of it, its the BH end of Wilshire, near BMW and the Academy building, but a long way from Rodeo drive as I KEEP telling my wife! 

ONe of my buddies has just moved to Long Beach I think, or certainly that's where he told me he was going.

Cheers

D


----------



## hackskii

cellaratt said:


> watch this go over like a fart in church on a Sunday...


I love you man, time to leave work and have some alcohol.

I just might make an I love you thread.

First time for everything:lol:

TAO anyone?

The gentlest thing in the world

overcomes the hardest thing in the world.

That which has no substance

enters where there is no space.

This shows the value of non-action.

Teaching without words,

performing without actions:

that is the Master's way.


----------



## hackskii

Warrior, empty your PM box........I cant post to you anymore.....

Must be popular:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I love you man, time to leave work and have some alcohol.
> 
> I just might make an I love you thread.
> 
> First time for everything:lol:


Do it.

That's what's been missing lately..... not enough love in the room


----------



## PHHead

Robsta said:


> In one paragraph you talk about censorship, in the other you moan because people have the right to start new threads on any topic, including race,religion etc............which do you want?
> 
> *I made no mention of religion and did not generalize and say any topic either, I simple stated that I don't think its appropriate for people to voice clearly right wing views on a BB forum, you state that you don't mind them on another one of your posts because you can see who all the "haters" are and deal with them so tbh I don't see your objection to my comment.......I was also not "moaning" I was purely stating my views as asked directly from the site owner?!*
> 
> Certain labs are banned on here so as to protect members when we've found them to be lying to uk-m members.So we as a mod team, took the decision to ban them permanently so as to avoid them and advertising/discussion and to protect new members who do not know as much about AAS as say you do. Others who feel they know enough and know the consequences of their actions make their own minds up, but we felt the need to protect new members from lies being told to self promote.
> 
> *I again as stated in my post know the reason behind the ruling I just simply don't agree with it and neither does the majority of UKM members...*
> 
> This is NOT changing in any way......


*Would that not be Lorain's decision to make or is this thread just for show and really a meaningless exercise???*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

hackskii said:


> Warrior, empty your PM box........I cant post to you anymore.....
> 
> Must be popular:lol:


Done sorry mate.

Peeps just want my attention :/


----------



## Robsta

PHHead said:


> *Would that not be Lorain's decision to make or is this thread just for show and really a meaningless exercise???*


We as a team made the decision. There was a vote a while back and it was the majority who decided. Lorian appointed us mods as he trusts us to run the board, when he is on other projects, on our own which have done many times in the past.

Don't try the old "It's lozzas decision" rather than the mods as allthough he owns the board I do not ask his permission before making changes and never will. I also don't explain myself to anyone, and never will.

Also, if people have right wing or left wing views that is their opinion and are entitled to voice it, however if they are insulting or racist they will be banned........simples.


----------



## apple

Robsta said:


> We as a team made the decision. There was a vote a while back and it was the majority who decided. Lorian appointed us mods as he trusts us to run the board, when he is on other projects, on our own which have done many times in the past.
> 
> Don't try the old "It's lozzas decision" rather than the mods as allthough he owns the board I do not ask his permission before making changes and never will. I also don't explain myself to anyone, and never will.
> 
> Also, if people have right wing or left wing views that is their opinion and are entitled to voice it, however if they are insulting or racist they will be banned........simples.


----------



## hackskii

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Done sorry mate.
> 
> Peeps just want my attention :/


If you call naked pics attention then fair play:lol:


----------



## Robsta

apple said:


> View attachment 61501


A bit unfair mate, I respect phheads opinon and he is a well respected member. Reading back I do come in overly aggressive so apologoes phhead, it certainly wasn't intended to come across that way.....


----------



## cellaratt

Robsta said:


> A bit unfair mate, I respect phheads opinon and he is a well respected member. Reading back I do come in overly aggressive so apologoes phhead, it certainly wasn't intended to come across that way.....


Are you feeling ok..? Thats 2 apologise in one night... :lol: ...


----------



## PHHead

Robsta said:


> A bit unfair mate, I respect phheads opinon and he is a well respected member. Reading back I do come in overly aggressive so apologoes phhead, it certainly wasn't intended to come across that way.....


No need to apologize mate I respect you and what your saying too, I just don't agree with some of it........you will probably take your apology back anyway when you see my response to your post lol!

Edit: I have just deleted my response to the post in question as I was coming across aggressive too re-reading it and there's no point bickering when I have already stated my views!


----------



## Ironclad

I need a cup o tea and a kitkat, it's been a heavy Sundays posting for all. Dontchya think?!


----------



## Robsta

PHHead said:


> *No need to apologize mate I respect you and what your saying too, I just don't agree with some of it........you will probably take your apology back anyway when you see my response to your post lol!*
> 
> Edit: I have just deleted my response to the post in question as I was coming across aggressive too re-reading it and there's no point bickering when I have already stated my views!


Already saw it mate, but The apology still stands dude 

I write the way I talk, so my posts are always as if I was talking direct. Hence the "angry mod" moniker.

I'm a 5'5" bb'er, Truck driver, covered in tattoos,on head, neck etc, with a criminal record for violence as long as the "I'm straight" thread and have sms....(short man syndrome) so sometimes I come in aggressive as that's my nature, but I am man enough to apologise when I'm wrong


----------



## hackskii

Robsta said:


> Already saw it mate, but The apology still stands dude
> 
> I write the way I talk, so my posts are always as if I was talking direct. Hence the "angry mod" moniker.
> 
> I'm a 5'5" bb'er, Truck driver, covered in tattoos,on head, neck etc, with a criminal record for violence as long as the "I'm straight" thread and have sms....(short man syndrome) so sometimes I come in aggressive as that's my nature, but I am man enough to apologise when I'm wrong


Hey mate, I gotcha by an inch. :lol:

I am feeling huge.

Well, problem is I am married so I dont get out much nor get some of that special stuff.

At the end of the day though, I take care of family.

Not that this means anything but I love this board.

That does it.

New thread:lol:


----------



## retro-mental

WOW

Was not involved in this thread from the begining but i have scanned through.

i have never had any trouble with the mods on here and found some of them to be very helpful but then i have also given them no reason to be anything but themselves to me.

I think the problem comes down to the lack of guidlines for mods to ban etc etc and probably the lack of known guidelines for memebers. alot of people have the commonsense not to post certain things etc etc but lorian also cannot make someone read the rules

Would it not be a good idea for anything that gets reported or picked up by the mods that they cannot decide if it crosses a destinct line for a judge and jury type system to be put in place. Say one mod takes it to all mods who agree on a verdict and the verict is overlooked by lorian or just delt with by themselves as a group. The old saying 2 heads are better than 1 and this also stops a conflict of charecters between one mod and said memeber.

as for a banned list it is human nature to want to know who and why people have been banned, it is also a good idea as a deterant for existing memebers to not repeat that action. The reason there are news papers with court reports is not only because people want to know but sometimes people dont know certain things can get them in so much trouble.

i have seen posts on here where the memebers have sorted the said problems out swiftly and this has allowed the memeber posting that is in the wrong to rectify there mistake

All in all in my opinion it runs quite smoothly. I dont want to sound like an **** lick but i think under the curcumstances the mods do a good job and the memebers do an even better job at policing themselves. I do however sometimes see alot of people following as in someone writes something and if a well known memeber or mod posts that they dont like what the op has posted there is an endless streem of people following on to that like crowd mentality who follow the ( what they would class as ) the alpha male.


----------



## Ashcrapper

retro-mental said:


> WOW
> 
> Was not involved in this thread from the begining but i have scanned through.
> 
> i have never had any trouble with the mods on here and found some of them to be very helpful but then i have also given them no reason to be anything but themselves to me.
> 
> *I think the problem* comes down to the lack of guidlines for mods to ban etc etc and probably the lack of known guidelines for memebers. alot of people have the commonsense not to post certain things etc etc but lorian also cannot make someone read the rules
> 
> Would it not be a good idea for anything that gets reported or picked up by the mods that they cannot decide if it crosses a destinct line for a judge and jury type system to be put in place. Say one mod takes it to all mods who agree on a verdict and the verict is overlooked by lorian or just delt with by themselves as a group. The old saying 2 heads are better than 1 and this also stops a conflict of charecters between one mod and said memeber.
> 
> as for a banned list it is human nature to want to know who and why people have been banned, it is also a good idea as a deterant for existing memebers to not repeat that action. The reason there are news papers with court reports is not only because people want to know but sometimes people dont know certain things can get them in so much trouble.
> 
> i have seen posts on here where the memebers have sorted the said problems out swiftly and this has allowed the memeber posting that is in the wrong to rectify there mistake
> 
> All in all in my opinion it runs quite smoothly. I dont want to sound like an **** lick but i think under the curcumstances the mods do a good job and the memebers do an even better job at policing themselves. I do however sometimes see alot of people following as in someone writes something and if a well known memeber or mod posts that they dont like what the op has posted there is an endless streem of people following on to that like crowd mentality who follow the ( what they would class as ) the alpha male.


This is what puzzles me. What IS the problem here because I fail to see any. The forum has moved along as it always has. Dickheads join/leave, good members leave/join as it always has since Ive been here.

Keep saying it, if people have such a huge problem with a load of people they dont know on a forum go somewhere else, is it really that important?


----------



## retro-mental

Ashcrapper said:


> This is what puzzles me. What IS the problem here because I fail to see any. The forum has moved along as it always has. Dickheads join/leave, good members leave/join as it always has since Ive been here.
> 
> Keep saying it, if people have such a huge problem with a load of people they dont know on a forum go somewhere else, is it really that important?


Like i siad i have never had any problems on here. Good memebrs stay bad memebrs go and that how you want it but what i ment by problem is not for you or me or any other member i ment the problem for the mods. I am sure there jobs are hard when theres no deffinate guidelines.

If the changes are made and set in place whith good ideas then there is no need for any long standing or better member to worry. i personally think the site runs smooth with a few little things here and there which like you said get sorted but if a long standing memebr with say a few freinds on here gets banned people want to know why and some people will disagree with the decision unless there are set guidelines that can be drawn or you end up with your own mini tottenham riots with a mass people uprising !!!!!

Its more for the mods and lorian to be able to not get the flack if they do something if you see what i mean


----------



## Fatstuff

Robsta said:


> Already saw it mate, but The apology still stands dude
> 
> I write the way I talk, so my posts are always as if I was talking direct. Hence the "angry mod" moniker.
> 
> I'm a 5'5" bb'er, Truck driver, covered in tattoos,on head, neck etc, with a criminal record for violence as long as the "I'm straight" thread and have sms....(short man syndrome) so sometimes I come in aggressive as that's my nature, but I am man enough to apologise when I'm wrong


 Calm down


----------



## 3752

retro-mental said:


> WOW
> 
> Was not involved in this thread from the begining but i have scanned through.
> 
> i have never had any trouble with the mods on here and found some of them to be very helpful but then i have also given them no reason to be anything but themselves to me.
> 
> I think the problem comes down to the lack of guidlines for mods to ban etc etc and probably the lack of known guidelines for memebers. alot of people have the commonsense not to post certain things etc etc but lorian also cannot make someone read the rules
> 
> Would it not be a good idea for anything that gets reported or picked up by the mods that they cannot decide if it crosses a destinct line for a judge and jury type system to be put in place. Say one mod takes it to all mods who agree on a verdict and the verict is overlooked by lorian or just delt with by themselves as a group. The old saying 2 heads are better than 1 and this also stops a conflict of charecters between one mod and said memeber.
> 
> as for a banned list it is human nature to want to know who and why people have been banned, it is also a good idea as a deterant for existing memebers to not repeat that action. The reason there are news papers with court reports is not only because people want to know but sometimes people dont know certain things can get them in so much trouble.
> 
> i have seen posts on here where the memebers have sorted the said problems out swiftly and this has allowed the memeber posting that is in the wrong to rectify there mistake
> 
> All in all in my opinion it runs quite smoothly. I dont want to sound like an **** lick but i think under the curcumstances the mods do a good job and the memebers do an even better job at policing themselves. I do however sometimes see alot of people following as in someone writes something and if a well known memeber or mod posts that they dont like what the op has posted there is an endless streem of people following on to that like crowd mentality who follow the ( what they would class as ) the alpha male.


We do have guidelines for certain scenarios, the problem with going back to the MOD lounge and Lorian for every MOD action is that most of the time not all the MODs and lorian are all on the board and certain things cannot wait......especially when members are shouting for a member to be banned.....damned if we do and damned if we don't......


----------



## retro-mental

Pscarb said:


> We do have guidelines for certain scenarios, the problem with going back to the MOD lounge and Lorian for every MOD action is that most of the time not all the MODs and lorian are all on the board and certain things cannot wait......especially when members are shouting for a member to be banned.....damned if we do and damned if we don't......


Surely for that you would just act say like ebay does and put a temp hold on the account that is being inverstigated so to speak. In most businesses you will have a system that will prioritise an action. for example you get info. You put e temp pause on the account and prioritise it so it gets a colour or level and red or 1 will need to be sorted in 24 hours ( smaller more easy problems ) up to however long it is needed to act on the severity of the case.

I think some people worry about the pressure a mod may recieve to ban someone and a clash of charectors, just because some people shout about a member it doesnt mean they need to be banned. all mods will make good and bad choices


----------



## JANIKvonD

fatmanstan! said:


> View attachment 61577
> Calm down


 :lol:


----------



## 3752

retro-mental said:


> Surely for that you would just act say like ebay does and put a temp hold on the account that is being inverstigated so to speak. In most businesses you will have a system that will prioritise an action. for example you get info. You put e temp pause on the account and prioritise it so it gets a colour or level and red or 1 will need to be sorted in 24 hours ( smaller more easy problems ) up to however long it is needed to act on the severity of the case.
> 
> I think some people worry about the pressure a mod may recieve to ban someone and a clash of charectors, just because some people shout about a member it doesnt mean they need to be banned. all mods will make good and bad choices


Admin has this power not Mods.....MODs do not react to pressure from members we make decisions based on what we know at the time.......there is all this talk about the decisions we have made can you give me an example of a bad one that has been made by a MOD?


----------



## Uk_mb

i dont think ive ever had a problem with this site mate. keep up the work


----------



## retro-mental

Pscarb said:


> Admin has this power not Mods.....MODs do not react to pressure from members we make decisions based on what we know at the time.......there is all this talk about the decisions we have made can you give me an example of a bad one that has been made by a MOD?


Like i said i havent had a problem and not seen a bad decision, just feel that it would be run better with the things i outlined as many people use these systems in business because it works.

your words were

We do have guidelines for certain scenarios, the problem with going back to the MOD lounge and Lorian for every MOD action is that most of the time not all the MODs and lorian are all on the board and certain things cannot wait......*especially when members are shouting for a member to be banned*.....damned if we do and damned if we don't......

Which implies there is some pressure from members for mods to act fast. like i said above i have no problems and have seen no bad decisions. Just thought a system or prioritising actions would be benificial to the mods and give them more time to deal with situations. As you say admin has the power but mod moderate so they are techincally like community police that are supposed to do the same job with less power. Surely the power to put a hold on an account would be a good thing ?


----------



## Robsta

We can simply ban them, but if lorian wants to re-instate them he can simply re-activate them. We don't just ban people for the fun of it dude. I fail to see the difference


----------



## Robsta

I'm getting fcuking fed up of this thread with every nosey fcuk wanting to tell me how to do my job. I'll be closing it soon I reckon :lol:


----------



## 3752

retro-mental said:


> Like i said i havent had a problem and not seen a bad decision, just feel that it would be run better with the things i outlined as many people use these systems in business because it works.
> 
> your words were
> 
> We do have guidelines for certain scenarios, the problem with going back to the MOD lounge and Lorian for every MOD action is that most of the time not all the MODs and lorian are all on the board and certain things cannot wait......*especially when members are shouting for a member to be banned*.....damned if we do and damned if we don't......
> 
> Which implies there is some pressure from members for mods to act fast. like i said above i have no problems and have seen no bad decisions. Just thought a system or prioritising actions would be benificial to the mods and give them more time to deal with situations. As you say admin has the power but mod moderate so they are techincally like community police that are supposed to do the same job with less power. Surely the power to put a hold on an account would be a good thing ?


my point was that if we ban members we are wrong the same as if we do not ban them i did not say we ban them because of the members shoting for it but you are putting forward a solution that in your eyes could cover all aspects but in treality it does not as many different things come into play.....as you have said you have had no problem yet you say things wold run better if these suggestions where implemented but if you have had no problems why change things because as we know just because one solution works in one business stream it does not mean it will work in another.....

dont take this as me dismissing your posts because i am not just putting across another side....


----------



## retro-mental

Pscarb said:


> my point was that if we ban members we are wrong the same as if we do not ban them i did not say we ban them because of the members shoting for it but you are putting forward a solution that in your eyes could cover all aspects but in treality it does not as many different things come into play.....as you have said you have had no problem yet you say things wold run better if these suggestions where implemented but if you have had no problems why change things because as we know just because one solution works in one business stream it does not mean it will work in another.....
> 
> dont take this as me dismissing your posts because i am not just putting across another side....


I totally agree that what works for some does not work for others and i am not trying to tell anyone how to do there job but mearly suggesting a tried and tested format for problem solving that if run the right way would make your jobs easier.

before the mods give me more of a flaming for this it was actually with the thought of everyone involved in the site but it was mearly a suggestion. I cant tell you how to do your job coz i dont know what you have in place to do your job and i dont want to tell you how to do your job.

Maybe i should be a mod !!!!!!!! sure my views will change then


----------



## retro-mental

Robsta said:


> We can simply ban them, but if lorian wants to re-instate them he can simply re-activate them. We don't just ban people for the fun of it dude. I fail to see the difference


I know you dont ban people for fun. Sounds like what you do is pretty much what i have said but done back to front so to speak. so maybe there is no difference, and theres me thinking i came up with the idea of ideas:thumb:


----------



## 3752

retro-mental said:


> I totally agree that what works for some does not work for others and i am not trying to tell anyone how to do there job but mearly suggesting a tried and tested format for problem solving that if run the right way would make your jobs easier.
> 
> before the mods give me more of a flaming for this it was actually with the thought of everyone involved in the site but it was mearly a suggestion. I cant tell you how to do your job coz i dont know what you have in place to do your job and i dont want to tell you how to do your job.
> 
> Maybe i should be a mod !!!!!!!! sure my views will change then


no is or going to flame you mate this is your opinion and you can express it on UKM unfortunatly not everything that is suggested is workable i am just trying to explain where i see the issues by implementing it...


----------



## retro-mental

Pscarb said:


> no is or going to flame you mate this is your opinion and you can express it on UKM unfortunatly not everything that is suggested is workable i am just trying to explain where i see the issues by implementing it...


I understand but the misses works in IT and has worked in several companys that employ this format. it makes her life so much easier, emergancy services also use this but as robsta said it seems like this system is in place but sort of back to front when you can ban then a review by lorian and reinstate if possible

Either way, make me a mod and i will probably hate it and be able to appreciate more what you do !!!!!!!


----------



## 3752

retro-mental said:


> I understand but the misses works in IT and has worked in several companys that employ this format. it makes her life so much easier, emergancy services also use this but as robsta said it seems like this system is in place but sort of back to front when you can ban then a review by lorian and reinstate if possible
> 
> Either way, make me a mod and i will probably hate it and be able to appreciate more what you do !!!!!!!


i work in IT and have implemented this solution many times....what i am saying is a BB forum is alot different than a real world business....


----------



## retro-mental

Pscarb said:


> i work in IT and have implemented this solution many times....what i am saying is a BB forum is alot different than a real world business....


Yeah but it is also basic problem solving which can be used across the board.

Also are you any good at IT ?

I bought a computer and it has an admin password, How do i get around changing this without knowing it ? also i have another pc that is stuck on a start up loop and will not allow me to go safe mode or anything !!!!!!


----------



## Ashcrapper

retro-mental said:


> Yeah but it is also basic problem solving which can be used across the board.
> 
> Also are you any good at IT ?
> 
> I bought a computer and it has an admin password, How do i get around changing this without knowing it ? also i have another pc that is stuck on a start up loop and will not allow me to go safe mode or anything !!!!!!


you tried turning it off and then back on again?


----------



## Robsta

I bought a programme off the net called password reset and it does the job.......I had the same problem. Reset my pc, then forgot the fcuking password......lmao doh!


----------



## Robsta

Which reminds me Ash my old mate, got to redo the whole newsgroups thingy....  mate :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Ashcrapper said:


> you tried turning it off and then back on again?


Damn beat me to it.....now i am fukced if this does not work.. 

have you got the boot disk for the PC that is stuck in the loop? if not you can get one off the net


----------



## Robsta

can I send him the programme I downloaded?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

WTF is this thread about...im confused


----------



## Robsta

ain't we all mate........


----------



## retro-mental

well as the misses is IT support the old turn it off and back on again has been tried, I have also tried my special approach which was to swear alot at it, still nothing !!!!

I dont have the boot disk and tried a windows recovery but got no where.

Robsta if you could send me a link or the name of the program that would be fantastic.


----------



## Ironclad

Ashcrapper said:


> This is what puzzles me. What IS the problem here because I fail to see any.


I don't think there is any problem here. Not really.

This thread seemed to have come alive after we were asked about who we'd vote as a (guest?) Mod; it looked like harmless fun but things got said then, especially about bannings of members who seemed to be doing jack and no one knowing why/how. So then a thread was created suggesting a Banned List, so people could unearth the reason for these unexpected bannings. The Banned List thread had/has also taken on a life of it's own & it isn't liked much.

Since we members got asked about the UK-M running, or suggestions for running, in the first place I don't see why Mods & members should be ripping their shirts off...

Perhaps they ought be closed. "Thanks for the input guys, we're off for a kitkat" :turned:


----------



## 3752

Witch-King said:


> I don't think there is any problem here. Not really.
> 
> This thread seemed to have come alive after we were asked about who we'd vote as a (guest?) Mod; it looked like harmless fun but things got said then, especially about bannings of members who seemed to be doing jack and no one knowing why/how. So then a thread was created suggesting a Banned List, so people could unearth the reason for these unexpected bannings. The Banned List thread had/has also taken on a life of it's own & it isn't liked much.
> 
> Since we members got asked about the UK-M running, or suggestions for running, in the first place I don't see why *Mods & members should be ripping their shirts off*...
> 
> Perhaps they ought be closed. "Thanks for the input guys, we're off for a kitkat" :turned:


no one is ripping there shirts off, non of the replis made by the MODs on this thread have been aggressive at all we have only answered the assumptions made.....as i have said damned if we do and damned if we don't.....it is like everything on every forum after a while certain things take that thread in a different direction......i was not aware it saying in Lorians first post that no MOD where allowed to comment un less i missed it maybe you could point it out???


----------



## Ashcrapper

Robsta said:


> Which reminds me Ash my old mate, got to redo the whole newsgroups thingy....  mate :thumb:


 

What do you need doing mate?


----------



## Robsta

retro-mental said:


> well as the misses is IT support the old turn it off and back on again has been tried, I have also tried my special approach which was to swear alot at it, still nothing !!!!
> 
> I dont have the boot disk and tried a windows recovery but got no where.
> 
> Robsta if you could send me a link or the name of the program that would be fantastic.


here you go mate

http://www.passwordresetter.com/


----------



## Robsta

Ashcrapper said:


> What do you need doing mate?


Everything again....lmao.

Although I'm not on Red Orb anymore so can use anyone of them


----------



## Ashcrapper

Robsta said:


> Everything again....lmao.
> 
> Although I'm not on Red Orb anymore so can use anyone of them


Ok mate, will get some info together for you and then we can sort


----------



## Ironclad

Pscarb said:


> no one is ripping there shirts off, non of the replis made by the MODs on this thread have been aggressive at all we have only answered the assumptions made.....as i have said damned if we do and damned if we don't.....it is like everything on every forum after a while certain things take that thread in a different direction......i was not aware it saying in Lorians first post that no MOD where allowed to comment un less i missed it maybe you could point it out???


Chilled out now but there seemed to be an air of tension over these ideas/threads. The Banned List especially. But not from you guys, from here and there, Mods n members. As if the whole suggestion that 'ordinary people' had a say meant summat, why should they?

You got some older members saying: it's fvcking fine - don't like it.. then go elsewhere. (good point) Some Mods saying, yes too right, it works - I will never change.

You got others saying: lets try this or that. But others saying, nah it's wrong/pointless/won't work/won't do it.

Just seemed to be rubbing folk, members n Mods, up the wrong way.

And this must be joined in by the staff, totally, because it is all about you; we couldn't do without your input (you must comment, I mean).

EDIT: actually this post is a bit out of date now really, having read the last few posts the chat has moved on to IT. fekk it :lol: Carry on!

PS personally I have no issue whatsoever, I like it here, been here a while now and don't see anything as out of order or that i'd defo change. Anything i've said before is just ideas about a topic asked and not an issue or pot-hole i've found. I don't think any of the ideas suggested are wrong but I don't think they are all that bad either.

Peace y'all


----------



## Ironclad

That made more sense when I typed it, but less when I read it back.. :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff

Witch king - lay off the sauce


----------



## bowen86

I like this board.


----------



## retro-mental

Robsta said:


> here you go mate
> 
> http://www.passwordresetter.com/


This could be just what i am looking for

nice one


----------



## Ironclad

fatmanstan! said:


> Witch king - lay off the sauce


but.. but.. nah, yr right. hahaha


----------



## hackskii

Robsta said:


> We can simply ban them, but if lorian wants to re-instate them he can simply re-activate them. We don't just ban people for the fun of it dude. I fail to see the difference


We dont?

Dammit, been doing it wrong all these years. :lol:



bowen86 said:


> I like this board.


Oh YAH, a breath of fresh air.

The sky is now bluer, the grass greener, the birds are singing, what a wonderful day to be alive.


----------



## Robsta

retro-mental said:


> This could be just what i am looking for
> 
> nice one


No worries dude


----------



## Robsta

Ashcrapper said:


> Ok mate, will get some info together for you and then we can sort


Cheers Ash......


----------



## Lorian

Thanks for all the feedback, I could write pages responding to all the posts in this thread!

Everything you've said has been noted. I'm going to discuss a few ideas with the Mods to get thier input and if we make any changes you'll be know about them soon enough


----------

